

Extroverts may have stronger immune systems - chriskanan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22530054.000-extroverts-may-have-stronger-immune-systems.html

======
klochner
The conscientious group ("introverts") had lower levels of inflammation, which
is an immune response.

Inflammation can also be caused by stress.

It's a lot more plausible that the conscientious group is just less stressed.

The researchers likely invented the immune hypothesis in order to tie in with
another study showing the same immune/extrovert link.

------
pekk
So shake hands with more people, then lick your hands. What doesn't kill you
will make you stronger.

------
omgitstom
Our immune system is adaptive. I find it unbelievable that scientists can draw
an un-flawed conclusion considering that our immune system learns over time
with the number of exposures.

~~~
maxk42
> our immune system learns over time with the number of exposures

> extroverts

QED

